# Square solids?



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

So ive seen tons of discussion about the pros and cons of flat bands versus tubes of various sizes and shapes but i havent seen much about the square solids and i wondered why? They seem very interesting to me since im sure they are quite durable but i was wondering what the power is like compared to say thera gold or chinese tubes? Ive been looking at a lot of little Milbro type cattys lately and trying to figure out how I could make myself something like it and I really like the look of them with the old school squares on, the pouch attachment also seems interesting too. If anybody could give me a breakdown on these I would really appreciate it. Oh and has anybody in the U.S. ever tried these? if so where did you buy them? any advice is appreciated guys.Oh and I just remembered seeing something about round solids too and wondered whatever happened with those and where did they come from?
Brian


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I started a thread on squares a while back, you should be able to find it. I think it said 'Calling all square band users'


----------

